# No raise in estrogen levels help



## duck (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm 41 have one child (6) and have other 2 other pregnancys both miscarriages. 

I started on the IVF route after many uears of trying. My Dr. prescibed Gonal F 450 but after several days my levels of estrogen dropped to 70 and only raised to 80 with 450 of merional. The Dr says this is rare but can't offer further explanation. 

Have you any ideas? And is there anything you can think of that might help.

Thanks


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Duck,

You need to have further blood tests to fully evaluate your hormonal status. This will give the information needed to make a more useful explanation of your problems.

Regards,

Peter



duck said:


> I'm 41 have one child (6) and have other 2 other pregnancys both miscarriages.
> 
> I started on the IVF route after many uears of trying. My Dr. prescibed Gonal F 450 but after several days my levels of estrogen dropped to 70 and only raised to 80 with 450 of merional. The Dr says this is rare but can't offer further explanation.
> 
> ...


----------

